
Slack is making its in-app search less awful – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/10/17554332/slack-in-app-search-better-improvements-suggested-filtering
======
ergothus
I find this interesting, because while the search is not ideal, I consider it
the reason I enjoy Slack over the other IRC-like offerings - in addition to
lurking on 50 (!) channels for my job, I have a personal slack for my family
to communicate and another for a class I teach. The search is a key feature
allowing me to connect the "I vaguely recall something..." to usable
information (and info on who to contact for more details)

